
OpenSSH 8.0 Released - Daviey
https://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-dev&m=155556000015888&w=2
======
fs2
One of my most used programs. The more I use it, the more features I come to
rely on, like using sshfs (although it's separate program), scp, ssh-copy-id,
etc.

